# C. Parva



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I spotted this growth on one of my plants last week, this photo was taken this morning;


I'm hoping that it is a spathe starting, I'm also hoping that it is a C. Parva. Growth on this plant has been Glacial and I was wondering if it would flower under my T8 lighting. This is an agonizing wait, I've wanted this one to flower since I setup my emersed tank in July last year. It was one of my first Crypts I tried to grow emersed.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That looks like a rather large plant for C. parva. I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be C. lucens x willisii


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> That looks like a rather large plant for C. parva. I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out to be C. lucens x willisii


I've had my doubts for quite sometime too, due totally too it's size. ATM it stands at 8cm (3 1/8"), probably a bit bigger if I measure the leaf's actual length. I'm keen to see what a flower looks like on this one .....


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Through the foggy glass it looked like this Parva flower was open, just. On closer inspection it looks like a false alarm. Should be open in the next day or 2 ....


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

FarCanal said:


> Should be open in the next day or 2 ....


^^Try 2 weeks^^.

This has been the slowest developing flower I've had. I've been going straight to this tank every morning at 6am to see if it had opened during the night. I've had 2 Wendtii flowers start, open and complete melt in the time it's taken this one to open. This morning I checked and it was still closed, but at around 9am when I was getting a coffee I had another look and it was open.

Well it certainly isn't a Parva, looks much more like a Xwillissii to me. 
A link to Parva Pics; http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/par/par.html
A link to Xwillissii Pics; http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html

Here are my pics taken this morning;


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats! That's a nice looking spathe, even though it's not what you thought it would be.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Definitely xWillisi - but its a nice spathe and it lasts a relatively long time.


----------

